# Become a "terrorist" in one quick easy step!



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Google Pressure Cookers and Backpacks, Get a Visit from the Feds

Shows just how closely we're all really being watched.

Did I mention I was in a terrible boating accident and every knife and gun I owned fell in the lake? I no longer have _anything_ bigger than a butter knife to defend myself. Like a "Good citizen".


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would think you have an expectation of privacy from your ISP. Most of the ones I have seen have a privacy policy which states they won't share your personal information with any third party. Once agreed to, this becomes a contract, at least as far as I'm concerned. If the ISP hands over your information without a warrant, they deserve to get sued.

If the feds or anyone else obtain your personal information without a warrant, they have probably committed a crime. The same is true of cell phone records, which are commonly obtained without a warrant these days. Police agencies know this is wrong, so they hide the facts, even going as far as printing guidelines covering how to hide their illegal information gathering activities from the general public.

Right _here_, right _now _is when we take a stand against the escalating abuses of a tyrannical government. If we, the people fail to take control and demand that our rights be respected, we are nothing but sheep meekly awaiting the slaughter.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Ewwwww boy, ya'll need to look into the "Patriot Act"!

You can be arrested and detained for an undetermined amount of time (the rest of your life), your land and property can be taken from you at any time for no particular reason other than the government wants it ("eminent domain"), government representatives have full reign to do _anything_ they want. And you have the right to do nothing about it or be arrested as a "threat to national security". Pretty "patriotic" huh?

Just Google it. _ LOL!_ But really, read up on it and watch some of the videos of on youtube. See you in Guantanamo!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I am well aware of the implications of the "Patriot Act." I'm also well aware that our president can order me killed without a trial if he so chooses.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

A LOT of people think the A"Patriot Act" was formed because of 9/11. It was in the works LONG before 9/11. The government just used it as an excuse to pass it..

I assume anything I type online or say over the phone is being monitored.. The US is one great big 'fish bowl"!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't be NSA is not tracking citizens


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The way I see the future (NOT how I want it, but reality), about 3 months before the next elections a MAJOR crisis is going to hit our economy in a way that will allow Hillary (lets face it) to declare the constitution as "to outdated to be practical for our times", or the press will be handed some other catchy phrase to run with. And it won't take beyond the inauguration for something VERY similar to this to be presented.

"We, the multinational people of the ******* Federation, united by a common fate on our land, establishing human rights and freedoms, civic peace and accord, preserving the historically established state unity, proceeding from the universally recognized principles of equality and self-determination of peoples, revering the memory of ancestors who have conveyed to us the love for the Fatherland, belief in the good and justice, reviving the sovereign statehood of ******** and asserting the firmness of its democratic basic, striving to ensure the well-being and prosperity of ********, proceeding from the responsibility for our Fatherland before the present and future generations, recognizing ourselves as part of the world community, adopt the CONSTITUTION OF THE ******** FEDERATION."

Seem acceptable?

I only removed the word "Russia" from their current constitution.

Seriously, does anybody believe our government is going to continue to operate feeling it's hands are tied _beyond_ the next elections?!?


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Google Pressure Cookers and Backpacks, Get a Visit from the Feds
> 
> Shows just how closely we're all really being watched.
> 
> Did I mention I was in a terrible boating accident and every knife and gun I owned fell in the lake? I no longer have _anything_ bigger than a butter knife to defend myself. Like a "Good citizen".


you type with a lot of anger in your words... I think you should start caring less about what others think and focus on what is important to you and your family and friends. All this talk about sarcasm and like a good citizen what was the point of that there is always going to be people who disagree with your lifestyle why even spend time addressing it.

In regards to the feds paying them a visit yup, they claim they don't track people and they just store the information but everything is being scanned I remember hearing these people knock on 100 doors a day and 99% of them turn out to be nothing. Scary stuff it just seems so surreal. Just the other day I went to my retail work place and there parked up on the sidewalk next to the building was a pig car and a pig was out front with a police dog chewing on a toy. I enjoyed the presence of the dog he was kinda cute but I could tell the pig was staring at me and given a mean look from the corner of my eye. it's all designed to invoke fear and obedience regardless if you feel they are violating your rights.

Based on that experience I am strongly going to rethink my decision to purchase my goods from that store. I can buy my items at another ma and pa store and my food from the local co-op store for the most part maybe not ALL my items but a good portion at least! Any chain of stores that would allow a pig to park there and loiter there is NOT a place that will get my business if I can easily edit my shopping habits. Granted it will take some planning and effort but F**K IT I should be eating local foods anyways and supporting small Ma and Pa stores!

now BigCheeseStick plz shut up about all the complaining about others thinking your a "good citizen" and be happy and proud of the items you have to protect yourself but don't forget to live and enjoy life in other areas too!  just a word of advice your comment seemed very negative none the less good day!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

WOW! Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Google Pressure Cookers and Backpacks, Get a Visit from the Feds
> 
> Shows just how closely we're all really being watched.
> 
> Did I mention I was in a terrible boating accident and every knife and gun I owned fell in the lake? I no longer have _anything_ bigger than a butter knife to defend myself. Like a "Good citizen".


As a former member of the JTTF and still a founding member of DHS and as I like to throw in the young agents faces, "I'm legacy bitch!" This story has some holes in it and there is a lot that is being left out. I'm sure the reporters were contacted by the people in the story and when they tried to contact JTTF they got the typical, "No comment." 
I found this part interesting:
It's possible that one of the two of them is tangentially linked to a foreign terror suspect, allowing the government to review their internet activity. After all, that "no more than two other people" ends up covering millions of people. Or perhaps the NSA, as part of its routine collection of as much internet traffic as it can, automatically flags things like Google searches for "pressure cooker" and "backpack" and passes on anything it finds to the FBI.
When is it that you linked to a foreign terror suspect? I was surfing my favorite porn site, "Bitches in Burkas" and I got connected to a terrorist network? 
As for collecting cell phone information, I know an agent who went to prison for illegal wire-tapping because he was listening in on drug smugglers phone calls. New legislation has come out on 4th Amendment protection on cell phones because they have become such a vital part of our existence. I think technology is advancing so fast that our legal system cannot keep up with it. 
Here is something you can do if you work off of Wi-Fi. Take a walk around you property and look for any new spray paint or chalk on the sidewalks or pavement. Many times people will mark for others where they glean off your Wi-Fi signals and this exposes your habits and information.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Motherland=Stalin
Fatherland=Hitler 
Homeland=Obama
Does anyone see a pattern here


----------

